# 2 New Girls!



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

We needed to find a new friend for our boy who recently lost his brother. Someone suggested I contact EARPS (earps.org) to adopt. Best. Experience. Ever. They spay and neuter all the rats before they get adopted and they are also checked out by an exotics vet. Judi was so great and friendly. We ended up getting 2 sweet girls from her. One of them (Bailey) is an orange fawn color and her sister (Kahlua) is black. Our boy, Jim (Jim Beam) already seems happier and he was so excited to finally be around other rats. You could tell he was super lonely before. So happy for him.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Very cute rats! Congrats on your new rats! Nice names too lol


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> Very cute rats! Congrats on your new rats! Nice names too lol


Haha, Thanks! The boy we lost a couple weeks ago was Jack Daniels. Thought we should keep the alcohol theme going.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

Love the names! So happy for you and your rat family. EARPS sound great! Others should take note.


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nev&Remus said:


> Love the names! So happy for you and your rat family. EARPS sound great! Others should take note.



Thank you! Yes, they are a fantastic rescue!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey MJ502, I am the one that suggested EARPS. I love Judy, you can just tell she loves these little creatures. And she care for them so well. I am so glad y went there, they are beautiful , congratulations.


----------



## RattyTriplet (Oct 26, 2015)

This is so awesome! I LOVE the pictures and your boy looks so happy!! I am super happy for you ALL! <3


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ratloved said:


> Hey MJ502, I am the one that suggested EARPS. I love Judy, you can just tell she loves these little creatures. And she care for them so well. I am so glad y went there, they are beautiful , congratulations.



@Ratloved, Thank you so much for the suggestion. She is so awesome! We will definitely go to her in the future


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

RattyTriplet said:


> This is so awesome! I LOVE the pictures and your boy looks so happy!! I am super happy for you ALL! <3



Thank you! I have never seen him "boggle" before but he does it every time we have them all out together! <3 

Sorry about the photos being flipped. Not sure why this computer does that.


----------

